# GHRP-6 or GHRP-2



## neil-gsi (Jun 30, 2010)

Are these worth taking on there own or do you need cjc to make it work?

Anyone used them on there own? What were the results like?


----------



## neil-gsi (Jun 30, 2010)

From what i have read HGH is synthetic growth hormone and the petides make your body secrete more of your own growth hormone than is normally produced, you can use both as i think your results will be better with all the bases covered.


----------



## Khaos1436114653 (Aug 28, 2009)

Ghrp-6 tells your body to produce gh but if you take gh at the same time it cancels out the command as far as i know.............there is a great thread by Pscarb, search for it


----------



## neil-gsi (Jun 30, 2010)

Do you mean in the same shot/day, i thought you can alternate them on different days, i have done so much reading about all this stuff than my head is bursting at the seams, just dying to try them!


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

neil-gsi said:


> Are these worth taking on there own or do you need cjc to make it work?
> 
> Anyone used them on there own? What were the results like?


yes they are worth taking on their own but the output doubles if taken with a GNRH like CJC or an Analog like Mod GRF 1-29 (i prefer the latter as CJC seems to have the problem of GH bleed as it is longer acting so does not lend itself very well to daily shots)

i have used both and prefer the GHRP-2 mainly because it does not give you the hunger 6 does plus the 2 is slightly stronger mcg for mcg....



ruaidhri said:


> sorry for jacking your thread mate, also would like to know this. And what's the difference between HGH and the synthetic peptides, would you take both?


one is synthetic one is from your own pituitary gland......

yes you can take both but need to leave 15-20min gap between the shots, for me alternate days worked good...


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

cjc should be taken less frequent?? i have some and started using it twice a day... perhaps i should cut it down


----------



## neil-gsi (Jun 30, 2010)

Thanks Pscarb, that is what i wanted to know!


----------



## StephenC (Sep 2, 2007)

ruaidhri said:


> Cheers paul. How would the efficacy compare between taking ghrp-2 and cjc on their own and taking synthetic GH? Cos I can't afford GH atm but could prob afford ghrp2 and cjc.


Far too many variables here mate....

Quality issues with every peptide, are you comparing the peptides to generic blue's, hyge's, simplex etc as all will give you different comparisons

What dose of peptide are you trying to compare to? A decent dose of peptides will provide noticeable results in size/strength, fat loss, healing etc but it will never give you the results of 10iu gh ed

The gh peptides also allow to different strands of natural GH to be produced by the pituary as opposed to the single strand with synthetic so unfortuanetly its just not as simple IMO as 3 x 100mcg peptides = 3iu gh

Also WTF is everyones obsession with GHRP on its own:confused1: GHRH (CJC,GRF etc) is a much more effective GH releasing tool on its own than any of the GHRP's (including Hex) so unless your using GHRP6 for its hunger inducing benefits then its GRF or both IMO


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

so cjc would be ok to use on its own then??


----------



## StephenC (Sep 2, 2007)

Kezz said:


> so cjc would be ok to use on its own then??


more efficient at gh production that ghrp on its own so it makes more sense to use grf(short acting cjc) if your going to use any of them on thier own


----------



## neil-gsi (Jun 30, 2010)

StephenC said:


> Far too many variables here mate....
> 
> Quality issues with every peptide, are you comparing the peptides to generic blue's, hyge's, simplex etc as all will give you different comparisons
> 
> ...


I think it comes down to cost as ghrp is a lot cheaper on the websites than cjc or grf!


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

StephenC said:


> Also WTF is everyones obsession with GHRP on its own:confused1: GHRH (CJC,GRF etc) is a much more effective GH releasing tool on its own than any of the GHRP's (including Hex) so unless your using GHRP6 for its hunger inducing benefits then its GRF or both IMO


my thoughts exactly mate especially when you think that the output is doubled with both a GHRP and say Mod GRF....i always use both far far better results....



neil-gsi said:


> I think it comes down to cost as ghrp is a lot cheaper on the websites than cjc or grf!


believe me the cost is out wieghed with the results from both combined....


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Kezz said:


> cjc should be taken less frequent?? i have some and started using it twice a day... perhaps i should cut it down


if you have genuine CJC then twice a week is enough.......but in my opinion there is very little genuine CJC around due to its fragility and cost to produce most is actually Modified GRF 1-29 which to be fair would be my choice over cjc....



bassline boy said:


> jesus my head is burnt lol,think ill stick with basic test.


It really is simple mate......get a vial of GHRP 6 or 2 and a vial of Modified GRF start off with taking 100mcg of both 2-3 x day, some like to take a much higher dose but i would advise anyone to start at this dose then go from there...


----------



## Peter V (May 27, 2009)

Does anyone have any good info about storage? I've read that the powder should be kept in the freezer, and used within 4 months, and once mixed should be refrigerated and used within one month. Is this correct?

I wont be able to store any in a freezer, so would everything be OK in the fridge for a few months? Only mixing when needs be and using within a month?


----------



## StephenC (Sep 2, 2007)

i've personally found no noticeable degradation issues with any peptides if stored out of heat and sunlight before being reconstituted.

I've also had vials sit reconstituted for weeks at a time and still "feel" just as effective at the end as it did at the start.


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

What is GH Bleed??


----------



## StephenC (Sep 2, 2007)

gh is naturally released in a pulsatile fashion by the body, which is why we using fast acting peptides like ghrp and grf to mimic this.

gh bleed is a constant slow release from the pituary which is more akin iirc to the gh release of females


----------



## danny1871436114701 (May 2, 2010)

Would 2 x 150mg jabs be ok one at 630am then one at 7pm post workout

just wondering as post workout jab and before bed would be close together like at 7 and 10pm


----------



## neil-gsi (Jun 30, 2010)

That would work ok, thats the way i am doing it just now and i am feeling the benefits, just as much when i was doing 3 jabs.


----------



## danny1871436114701 (May 2, 2010)

neil-gsi said:


> That would work ok, thats the way i am doing it just now and i am feeling the benefits, just as much when i was doing 3 jabs.


Just thought if i ever do it will do 2 x 150 - 200mg jabs 630 am and 7pm then just 8 g GABA pre bed so still get deep sleep


----------



## Khaos1436114653 (Aug 28, 2009)

i would just like to say........I LOVE GHRP6 and CJC


----------



## BB_999 (Feb 20, 2006)

Khaos said:


> i would just like to say........I LOVE GHRP6 and CJC


Could you expand on this mate, what effects are you getting from it?


----------



## neil-gsi (Jun 30, 2010)

I have noticed a decent drop in bodyfat and have kept gains of my last cycle well and not lost any strength and have been off 10 weeks now, not changed my diet or anything else:cool:


----------

